# Petition to move PPP's thread to the gunt board



## Vetti (Jan 18, 2021)

I've seen people talk about this here and there so it's time for a formal discussion. Essentially all of us are familiar with PPP. We remember his crusade through the summer, ayylawgin' Ralph daily, making the pig sweat. After the harvest wrapped up PPP moved away from Ralph content and has for the most part stayed in his own universe. His last involvement with Ralph stuff was a video called "Fuck Faith Vickers", where he went on to say that Faith and notably gay user Elric of Melnibone were scumbags or something. A few days later he appeared on an episode of Andy Warski's Twisted Mind show wherein PPP, Ralph, and Warski made their sole appearance together.

This all happened over a month ago and since then PPP has been less active than usual, and what he puts out is non-Ralph related, much like the content he produced between September and December.

I can think of two good reasons why PPP's thread deserves to be here:

The early pages of it are all about PPP's feud with Ralph. Moving the thread here for historical purpose alone may make sense.
As Ralph's legal troubles draw nearer there is a good chance that PPP will return to Ralph content, at least for a while.
But like I've said, PPP isn't making a lot of Ralph stuff today. Furthermore if his thread is moved here I can see him deciding to never make Ralph content again under any circumstances in an attempt to prove it doesn't belong on the gunt board.

I'd like to hear your opinions on this.


Spoiler: Final thoughts





It is what it is there.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 18, 2021)

From a PPP fan perspective, so I'm putting my bias out there:

I can see the historical perspective, Ralph having a huge impact on him, the infamous starfish stream and subsequent actions taken towards him.
I don't see it in the sense that he has always made content about many people and topics.  Even his 3 year old videos, there is variety, lots of Internet Famous people, movies, books, sports, cooking, politics, religion, etc.  His internet career has not revolved around Ralph, even if people know him primarily for that.  If you look at his early videos, you could make just as much of a case that he belongs in Sargon's thread, since he made a ton of Sargon videos.
Also con, he seems to have moved on from Ralph


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Jan 18, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I've seen people talk about this here and there so it's time for a formal discussion. Essentially all of us are familiar with PPP. We remember his crusade through the summer, ayylawgin' Ralph daily, making the pig sweat. After the harvest wrapped up PPP moved away from Ralph content and has for the most part stayed in his own universe. His last involvement with Ralph stuff was a video called "Fuck Faith Vickers", where he went on to say that Faith and notably gay user Elric of Melnibone were scumbags or something. A few days later he appeared on an episode of Andy Warski's Twisted Mind show wherein PPP, Ralph, and Warski made their sole appearance together.
> 
> This all happened over a month ago and since then PPP has been less active than usual, and what he puts out is non-Ralph related, much like the content he produced between September and December.
> 
> ...


The only reason we know who PPP is due to Ralph so yes he is apart of this universe. Plus he licked gunt graese last month.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 18, 2021)

I feel its a little disingenuous to say PPP got his start from Reethan, but he WAS sort of a nobody until Gunt dox'd him to his church and got him excommunicated or whatever.

They did have a spat for most of 2020, until PPP got bored of it, which in and of itself should be enough to get him moved to the sub. Correct me if I'm wrong, but PPP hasn't made any ralph-related content other than a few snide remarks here or there. Moving his thread here MIGHT get him to never speak of the gunt again, but I'm not even sure if PPP cares about his thread at all. @Shakka Ahmose brings up a good point about him going on Twisted Mind and gargling grease live on air. If he's going to gobble the grease, he deserves to be here with Andy, Gator, Bibble and the rest.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 18, 2021)

High Tea said:


> I don't see it in the sense that he has always made content about many people and topics. Even his 3 year old videos, there is variety, lots of Internet Famous people, movies, books, sports, cooking, politics, religion, etc. His internet career has not revolved around Ralph, even if people know him primarily for that. If you look at his early videos, you could make just as much of a case that he belongs in Sargon's thread, since he made a ton of Sargon videos.


I take issue with that last part. The difference is that PPP's Sargon content never had an impact like his Ralph stuff did. If Sargon had a subforum and PPP's biggest claim was making fun of Sargon to the point where it influenced his actions, I'd consider putting PPP's thread on the Sargon board appropriate.


PhoBingas said:


> If he's going to gobble the grease, he deserves to be here with Andy, Gator, Bibble and the rest.


I'm of the opinion that PPP licking gunt crease was a bit or kayfabe or whatever you want to call it. Once Ralph was on I remember PPP making fun of the "call you an Uber" thing and when Ralph was leaving PPP plugged the Ronnie Ralph let's plays to which Ralph responded "I'll have to check 'em out". I think it was the next Cooking With Surfer after that episode that they further mocked Ralph for a little bit.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 18, 2021)

Ralph is the only reason his unusually white starfish is burned into all our minds so yes it deserves to be here. Sure he doesn't talk about Ralph much anymore but his thread is mostly filled with the feud him and Ralph had earlier this year all the way into sucking the gunt and I don't think too many people care if he doesn't make Ralph content anymore.

Essentially if it wasn't for Ralph no one would know who PPP is so that in itself should get his thread moved to the gunt sub. You're here forever PPP.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 18, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I take issue with that last part. The difference is that PPP's Sargon content never had an impact like his Ralph stuff did. If Sargon had a subforum and PPP's biggest claim was making fun of Sargon to the point where it influenced his actions, I'd consider putting PPP's thread on the Sargon board appropriate.


True.  I guess I was thinking more about video content than irl events.  You are right though.  If Sargon had reacted the way Ralph had, my point would have been more valid.


Vetti said:


> I'm of the opinion that PPP licking gunt crease was a bit or kayfabe or whatever you want to call it. Once Ralph was on I remember PPP making fun of the "call you an Uber" thing and when Ralph was leaving PPP plugged the Ronnie Ralph let's plays to which Ralph responded "I'll have to check 'em out". I think it was the next Cooking With Surfer after that episode that they further mocked Ralph for a little bit.


I thought it was kayfabe too.


----------



## Cow Poly (Jan 18, 2021)

yes... plz move the fat fagget here and append ORBITER tag. thank you.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Jan 18, 2021)

If Andy belongs here then PPP does too imo. Let's face it, most of us only even know who he is because of his beef with Ralph. His content beyond Ralph is enjoyable for sure but the Ralph link is undeniable. I'm not too fussed how it would influence his direction regarding making future Ralph content; after all, Kiwi Farms is here to document and laugh at cows, not actively steer them one way or the other.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 18, 2021)

I really don't care but I just want a consensus on if this is going to inevitably splinter into a Surfer thread? If so @PhoBingas should be the head mod of said thread.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 18, 2021)

ill never understand why ppp took people liking his ralph stuff either more or equal to his other content so poorly or why he let ralph get in his head, yeah ralph being a fucking idiot is entertaining especially with someone egging him on just by existing, thats not a testament to ralphs clout or any control he has over you you moron, glad to see his quest to not be known for alawggin ralph is going swimmingly though lol


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jan 18, 2021)

PPP has a gunt of his own and should be in this board period.

I think the science behind my post speaks for itself.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 18, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> PPP has a gunt of his own and should be in this board period.
> 
> I think the science behind my post speaks for itself.


Based on that logic, he should be in Deathfats.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm voting yes


----------



## Kenobi (Jan 18, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I've seen people talk about this here and there so it's time for a formal discussion. Essentially all of us are familiar with PPP. We remember his crusade through the summer, ayylawgin' Ralph daily, making the pig sweat. After the harvest wrapped up PPP moved away from Ralph content and has for the most part stayed in his own universe. His last involvement with Ralph stuff was a video called "Fuck Faith Vickers", where he went on to say that Faith and notably gay user Elric of Melnibone were scumbags or something. A few days later he appeared on an episode of Andy Warski's Twisted Mind show wherein PPP, Ralph, and Warski made their sole appearance together.
> 
> This all happened over a month ago and since then PPP has been less active than usual, and what he puts out is non-Ralph related, much like the content he produced between September and December.
> 
> ...


Shouldnt the mad at the internet thread get moved here too then? Since Jewsh was basicly an unkown entity on the internet until he was on the killstream, well atleast according to Ralph.
Besides Ralph is like one of Joshes feeding cows cant go more then two shows without talking about him and they are also forever intertiwned.

I say wait until the 2021 PPPwinson content season starts (proably feb-march or so, at the latest april for the 2021 golden gunts), if he starts talking about Ralph then move his fat canadian gunt over here.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jan 18, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Based on that logic, he should be in Deathfats.


Acting as though this isn't a Deathfats subforum.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jan 18, 2021)

PPP flip flops and arbitrarily changes sides too much for that imho.

He was involved with the Ralph stuff, but I'd argue the genesis of his relevancy came from his Dick simpgate coverage.

He's worth having a thread, and he has a gunt, but I don't think his connection to Ralph defines him like Gator or even Andy.


----------



## David Spadem (Jan 18, 2021)

The PPP Thread is more of an appreciation/fan thread and wouldn’t really bring much in terms of current or future content relating to the Gunt.

On the other hand, PPP gets pissed off when people only watch him for Gunt related content and has argued multiple times he “barely” covers Ralph and is more than just being a Ralph A-Lawg. Knowing this, moving his thread over from Internet Famous to Gunt would be pretty funny and would piss him off knowing he can’t escape making content on Ralph.


----------



## Bob Barker (Jan 18, 2021)

On one hand, I don't think he's relevant to ralph anymore. He has 0 credibility to anyone but his fans at this point. He's not a cow worth following for his opinions on other cows because he constantly says and does retarded shit and then hides behind gayfabe. He's really only worth following as a cow if you are in it to mock his behavior, and as others have said, his content is not really exclusive to or even primarily concerning ralph. 

On the other hand, no one cared who he was until he talked about the gunt. And now that he no longer talks about the gunt, no one cares about him. He likes to think that he is famous for himself, but his fame comes exclusively from dax/ralph being massive fuck ups and him talking about it at the right time. So it would be fitting to move him here, as his only noteworthy moments were related to ralph.

His internet fame is so minor that his only noteworthy achievement is aloging ralph, but he was so bad at that that he is no longer relevant to ralph alogs. What a dilemma.


----------



## CaptainShitlord (Jan 18, 2021)

PPP is an obese unfunny sperglord, so he will fit in well here.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Jan 18, 2021)

With that logic, we should have a Godwinson thread here and a surfer one too. I found out about PPP through Godwinson both of which were shilled hard when /cow/ was around on cripplechan. PPP was only relevant because he was an autistic attack dog by Godwinson. He took the whole IBS thing way too seriously especially after it was basically dead. In my opinion PPP is a sped who takes internet personalities too seriously and is only relevant because of Godwinson.


----------



## Sriracha (Jan 18, 2021)

Andy rarely does anything without Ralph and is deeply connected with Ralph so he can rot in this board, just like Gator and all the rest of them. 

Although I think PPP is a retard and I get that most of his fame is from attacking Ralph and Dick, I feel that he and Godwinson have had their fun with pretty much everything. They fuck with Nick Fuentes and Baked Alaska/IP2, PPP has attacked daddy Jim as well, they do a bunch of other shit other than Ralph so I don't see why they need to be here. Honestly the both of them fit really well in internet famous because they singularly fuck around with other internet famous cows.


----------



## Fslur (Jan 19, 2021)

I would argue PPP is *gunt guard. *Supporting the gunt to own me, ok. The kayfabe where he tries to take credit for getting Np2 deplatformed? So he can show Ralph he is on his side about Josh that was exceptional.

 Then applauding Godwinson’s donation  ($700?) in lemons. Even if it’s all “kayfabe” the affects are real. Real positive engagement to the gunt, real monetary donations.. The real positive engagement he gives to Ralph on Twitter where as he is negative towards alog

Pretending to support Ralph, while unironically supporting him is real support. Even if he has his fingers tied behind his back and yells kayfabe.

His condition for me to leave the internet and he will alog Ralph imo says he probably has a guilty conscience for pretending that Ralph did  to him. 

Honestly would love to see some receipts other than PPP crying and saying “trust me he got me kicked out of my church.”

I would believe Ralph at least flagged him and one of the reasons why I had supported PPP is because I did believe the gunt flagged him and when I clipped him it helped People know where he was streaming again.

Maybe that is why he wants to be on good terms with the gunt he doesn’t want to be flagged? Idk seems like he gives up on content when he gets flagged. He certainly *didn’t*  keep going covering the groypers and Baked Alaska and yet there is and were tons of great moments.


----------



## Meckhlorde (Jan 19, 2021)

I say that PPP must be in here BECAUSE ralph fucked with his personal life. The fact that PPP showed his starfish and got kicked out of his congregation because of the gunt is an association with a lolcow that can't be ignored.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 19, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Then applauding Godwinson’s donation ($700?) in lemons. Even if it’s all “kayfabe” the affects are real. Real positive engagement to the gunt, real monetary donations.. The real positive engagement he gives to Ralph on Twitter where as he is negative towards alog


You bring this up like Ralph used the money to pay rent or to cover one of his trips and it's ridiculous. He went out and spent that all on drugs and Maker's Mark. Helping to inch Ralph closer to death. Ah yes, the perfect gunt guard tactic.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jan 19, 2021)

I support moving PPP's thread to this subforum.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jan 19, 2021)

Gotta add Dick and Nick if you're going to add 3P that's why i disagreed with adding Andy.


----------



## KebabShopSauce (Jan 19, 2021)

If you're going to fill the board with every minor e celeb who has an interaction with the gunt then we should rename it. How about 'Internet Famous"?


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 19, 2021)

Why not just have it link from Internet Famous and from here? So people that want to access it from IF can and the people that want to access from here can?


----------



## BoxcarBeethoven (Jan 19, 2021)

Definitely move the trash fire threads of the PPP fight and the np2 mafia here.


----------



## Meckhlorde (Jan 19, 2021)

BoxcarBeethoven said:


> Definitely move the trash fire threads of the PPP fight and the np2 mafia here.


This should happen regardless if we don't bring PPP's thread here.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 19, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Why not just have it link from Internet Famous and from here? So people that want to access it from IF can and the people that want to access from here can?


When you move threads you can choose to display redirect links if they're going from one board to another which is why Ralph's page is both here and accessible on internet famous. You'd still have to move PPP's thread to make this an option.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 19, 2021)

can you move this thread about ethan and warski in miami to the gunt?

and this one about killstream on stream .me


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 19, 2021)

Vetti said:


> You bring this up like Ralph used the money to pay rent or to cover one of his trips and it's ridiculous. He went out and spent that all on drugs and Maker's Mark. Helping to inch Ralph closer to death. Ah yes, the perfect gunt guard tactic.


IIRC Gunt said that the 700-some dollars in lemons that Godwinson sent him before the Tampa trip, he wasn't able to withdraw before he left for the trip. Fuck, for all we know, those lemons are still on his temporarily suspended account, and with Dlive demonetizing all of the x-tag streamers, who knows if he'll be able to get those lemons out.

Also "pretending" to lick the gunt grease for kayfabe is still pretty much licking the gunt grease. Doesn't matter if its real grease from the gunt himself, or a mix of crisco and glycerin on a Cronenberg-tier paper mache stunt-gunt.


----------



## Lurked (Jan 19, 2021)

Deathfats maybe, but if we start moving threads here because people had beefs with Ralph then we're well on our way to becoming the Gunt farmers. The whole website will become gunt.

PPP is a free bird don't stuff him in a gunt.

Edit: does this discussion warrant a vote?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 19, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> can you move this thread about ethan and warski in miami to the gunt?
> 
> and this one about killstream on stream .me


Yeah suggested those a while ago. Keep them locked too. 

All the shit PPP and guntwinson brought when the anal leaks were aired out seals it for me. The moment the pig does something stupid again, this duo would be all over the case with their gayfabe fake interviews and sudden (gayfabe) position switches for attention. Dropping $700 on airlemons, nigga srs?

Dax doesn't belong here. 
He is gunt adjacent but has a consistent show of his own, there's also Maddox and his unfunny women jokes. Gunt wasn't even invited to the Tampa after party because of digitroon. He is also "more popular" than the gunt. One can say the same about Andy, but that tard associates with the gunt on a personal and emotional (vomits) level. 

Nick Fuentes obviously doesn't belong here.
Seriously? 

tl;dr Nick, Digitroon, dax, and other gunt adjacent people are large enough to have their own shit.

Argument against all this would be the flaw in my reasoning. I am basing my opinions on future unpredictable events. What if the gunt fucks up (which he will) and the homosexual duo just ignores him? That could totally happen. What if they fuck up big time? I don't think they will though. Anyway, give or take.


----------



## Not Even Twice (Jan 19, 2021)

PPP being considered a product of Ralph will probably piss off PPP to no end. 
I like it.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jan 19, 2021)

PPP trying to distance himself from Ralph as hard as he does forever proves his thread belongs on this board.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 19, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> can you move this thread about ethan and warski in miami to the gunt?
> 
> and this one about killstream on stream .me


I did. The polls and trashfire prefixes couldn't make it over in the transfer but I don't think that the threads should be altered apart from that.


PhoBingas said:


> Fuck, for all we know, those lemons are still on his temporarily suspended account, and with Dlive demonetizing all of the x-tag streamers, who knows if he'll be able to get those lemons out.


@theralph L


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jan 19, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Dax doesn't belong here.
> He is gunt adjacent but has a consistent show of his own, there's also Maddox and his unfunny women jokes. Gunt wasn't even invited to the Tampa after party because of digitroon. He is also "more popular" than the gunt. One can say the same about Andy, but that tard associates with the gunt on a personal and emotional (vomits) level.


I'll chime in here seriously for a moment.

If it's going to be, "Anyone who has had an multi-month interaction with the Gunt should be moved here" as the criteria, then a _lot _of threads will make their way here, even if they don't deserve it.

PPP made his name off of alogging the shit out of Ralph after Ralph decided to fuck with him IRL.  A lot of it was kayfabe shit as well, but he did some good in getting under the amorphous blob of flesh attached to Ralph and gave us some decent sperg-outs from both Gator and Ralph.  That being said PPP has done his own stuff as well, so no he shouldn't be moved here.

Andy being moved here makes sense because he's tied to Ralph at this point, just like Gator and Bibble, and even Flamenco.  They are/were co-hosts of the show so it only makes sense that they should be here.

If we were to, again, using the criteria of "you interacted with the Gunt" to determine who should be in this subforum then Dax and Rackets should also be here, as well as Digipedo.  However all three of those are more successful streamers than Ralph is at this point.  On a good day Ralph has 600 unbotted views; Dax pulls in multiples of Ralph on a bad day, and Rackets pulls in 1,200 viewers roughly on a bad day as well.  I don't know about Digipedo other than he should be six feet fucking under by this point so I won't opine on that.  Point is, these other streamers are more popular and relevant than Ralph and in my honest opinion, _not _including them in this subforum sends an insulting message to Ralph, that he's less successful than them and we know he reacts to such things from the forum.

Specifically with Rackets he's said he "made" Nick's channel, and yet Nick hasn't seen the precipitous dropoff that Ralph has; in fact he's only grown.  That in and of itself will rankle his prodigious ass, and saying that Nick _isn't_ part of the Guntosphere will do more to hurt him than incorporating him in this sub.

Basically if they're more successful than Ralph at this point don't move them as it is likely Ralph will seethe that even his alogs consider him objectively less of a successful streamer than the other people he "built".


----------



## Cow Poly (Jan 19, 2021)

Fslur said:


> I would argue PPP is *gunt guard. *Supporting the gunt to own me, ok. The kayfabe where he tries to take credit for getting Np2 deplatformed? So he can show Ralph he is on his side about Josh that was exceptional.
> 
> Then applauding Godwinson’s donation  ($700?) in lemons. Even if it’s all “kayfabe” the affects are real. Real positive engagement to the gunt, real monetary donations.. The real positive engagement he gives to Ralph on Twitter where as he is negative towards alog
> 
> ...


You talked about everything except the question being asked.
Also goddammit you niggers are so fucking autistic about this! This is rich coming from me... however, bottom line.... ppp doesn’t exist without gunt. We ONLY gave ppp attention during the stream.me arc because he cried about Ralph every day and we loved that. All his additional clout and milk comes from fucking with Ralph and now he licks the gunt crease.... a war crime he will burn in hell for. 
Go argue about about dick and nick somewhere else you faggets. 
ppp belongs here. Orbiter.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jan 19, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> You talked about everything except the question being asked.
> Also goddammit you niggers are so fucking autistic about this! This is rich coming from me... however, bottom line.... ppp doesn’t exist without gunt. We ONLY gave ppp attention during the stream.me arc because he cried about Ralph every day and we loved that. All his additional clout and milk comes from fucking with Ralph and now he licks the gunt crease.... a war crime he will burn in hell for.
> Go argue about about dick and nick somewhere else you faggets.
> ppp belongs here. Orbiter.


We're all orbiters of the Gunt because of his gravitational pull.


----------



## Fools Idol (Jan 19, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> ppp doesn’t exist without gunt


He objectively does though. Just because you aren't interested in what he did before his beef with Ralph and after it doesn't mean that it didn't exist or had any value. Many of his "Cooking with Surfer" and the reviews of X-files episodes had little to no Ralph content in them.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Jan 19, 2021)

What does it matter if the fat canadian faggot will be mad or not? That´s a decision to facilitate finding the retard on the forum. If he´s only known because of his relation to Ralph and knowing his shit is important to construct Ralph´s Internet persona, he belongs here. If not, them no. I´d argue that (almost) noone would give two shits about him and he is mostly known because of Ralph; few people care about the IP2 drama ex. fucking with Dax, but I don´t follow him at all, so I might be wrong. I´d vote for him to be here.


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm so very torn on this. On the one hand it would be funny but on the other PPP is his own thing.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Jan 19, 2021)

For what I gathered, Adezero has a prior Internet footprint way bigger than PPP and she has her thread here.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 19, 2021)

Desktop User2 said:


> For what I gathered, Adezero has a prior Internet footprint way bigger than PPP and she has her thread here.


Then I suppose that brings up why threads are put where they are - because of what the person is most known for or what their current status is.  Is it about finding a person because of a notorious event or what more accurately describes them?  Ade had a previous footprint, but no thread.  She came to this site because of Ralph, interacting with the forum specifically due to her relationship with him.   Think that's a bit of a different situation.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Jan 19, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Then I suppose that brings up why threads are put where they are - because of what the person is most known for or what their current status is.  Is it about finding a person because of a notorious event or what more accurately describes them?  Ade had a previous footprint, but no thread.  She came to this site because of Ralph, interacting with the forum specifically due to her relationship with him.   Think that's a bit of a different situation.


The reasoning behind putting PPP here or not was on my first post. Mentioning Ade was just to show that, if someone has a prior Internet presence, it doesn´t mean they can´t be inserted/relocated here.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jan 19, 2021)

Desktop User2 said:


> For what I gathered, Adezero has a prior Internet footprint way bigger than PPP and she has her thread here.


Ade had a previous footprint but only came to be noticed because she "dated" Ralph for a month or two, leading to her being "doxed" by Ralph because his thread on ED remained up and the admins refused to take it down despite his constant womanly begging, and they even made more apparent his SSN on the forum, which was there previously but they wanted to tell him to fuck off in the best way possible.  Ralph doxed her in response claiming she "made public" his social security number which wasn't true.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Jan 19, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> Ade had a previous footprint but only came to be noticed because she "dated" Ralph for a month or two, leading to her being "doxed" by Ralph because his thread on ED remained up and the admins refused to take it down despite his constant womanly begging, and they even made more apparent his SSN on the forum, which was there previously but they wanted to tell him to fuck off in the best way possible.  Ralph doxed her in response claiming she "made public" his social security number which wasn't true.


And PPP is mostly known for fucking with Ralph. He´s not Andy, who had his peak when the gunt was in jail if I´m not mistaken, or O´Furniture, who basically made Ralph and is internet famous way beyond him.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 19, 2021)

Desktop User2 said:


> The reasoning behind putting PPP here or not was on my first post. Mentioning Ade was just to show that, if someone has a prior Internet presence, it doesn´t mean they can´t be inserted/relocated here.


I do see your point about PPP, I just don't think Ade is a great example.  She interacted with the forum, answered questions, specifically on this topic as the former gf.  Just like Chris the Cuck did.  Those seem like more cut and dry situations.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 19, 2021)

I think it works with Andy but not PPP due to Andy still being closely associated with Ralph and PPP isn't. Also, PPP has more stuff that has nothing to do with Ethan, whilst Andy has a litany of appearances on the guy's show over the course of two years running now. Andy was also of more import, being involved in many more "big" happenings like the CP stream or the Miami shitshow. PPP was sort of a tertiary, or even quaternary character in the history of the Killstream and had a large amount of content before, during, and after his feud with Ralph that had nothing at all to do with him.

On top of that, I get the vibe that if this trend keeps up half of the IF board will end up here with increasingly tenuous reasoning behind the transfers. Dick Masterson, Sargon, Digibro, etc. could end up moved here using the same "oh they had an extended period of their internet history where they directly interacted with Ralph publicly in some fashion" logic. And doing it in an attempt to troll the thread topic is gay and reminds me of google fucking with search results due to certain sites having wrong-think, it just makes the site worse for no appreciable reason.


Desktop User2 said:


> The reasoning behind putting PPP here or not was on my first post. Mentioning Ade was just to show that, if someone has a prior Internet presence, it doesn´t mean they can´t be inserted/relocated here.





Desktop User2 said:


> And PPP is mostly known for fucking with Ralph. He´s not Andy, who had his peak when the gunt was in jail if I´m not mistaken, or O´Furniture, who basically made Ralph and is internet famous way beyond him.


Almost all of her content since being "found" due to Ralph has been about Ralph in some form or fashion as far as I'm aware, and her "prior history" was ED drama bullshit that doesn't really fit the bill of being "internet famous".


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jan 19, 2021)

We should just start a "Survivor: Gunt Edition" thread and put all the ecelebs attached to the gunt in it and at the end of 6 months- 1 year we put whoever has talked to/about the gunt the most in the gunt forum. Simple.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Jan 19, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> I think it works with Andy but not PPP due to Andy still being closely associated with Ralph and PPP isn't. Also, PPP has more stuff that has nothing to do with Ethan, whilst Andy has a litany of appearances on the guy's show over the course of two years running now. Andy was also of more import, being involved in many more "big" happenings like the CP stream or the Miami shitshow. PPP was sort of a tertiary, or even quaternary character in the history of the Killstream and had a large amount of content before, during, and after his feud with Ralph that had nothing at all to do with him.
> 
> On top of that, I get the vibe that if this trend keeps up half of the IF board will end up here with increasingly tenuous reasoning behind the transfers. Dick Masterson, Sargon, Digibro, etc. could end up moved here using the same "oh they had an extended period of their internet history where they directly interacted with Ralph publicly in some fashion" logic. And doing it in an attempt to troll the thread topic is gay and reminds me of google fucking with search results due to certain sites having wrong-think, it just makes the site worse for no appreciable reason.
> 
> ...


I don´t know why you (collective you) are latching on to the Ade thing. Ade was just an example of someone that was (barely) internet famous before her involvement with Ralph and still has her thread here. Flamenco probably talks more about trains than he does about Ralph yet he still has his thread here. Both of them are peripheral internet personas that are relevant or intrinsic to Ralph´s arc, just like PPP.
If you are a fan of PPP and think he stand on his own, ok; I don´t.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 19, 2021)

Desktop User2 said:


> I don´t know why you (collective you) are latching on to the Ade thing.


Because it's a terrible comparison to PPP for reasons I outlined in the post you quoted.


Desktop User2 said:


> Ade was just an example of someone that was (barely) internet famous before her involvement with Ralph and still has her thread here.


She wasn't and still really isn't internet famous was my point. Believe it or not PPP had and has fans outside of his feud with Ralph.


Desktop User2 said:


> Flamenco probably talks more about trains than he does about Ralph yet he still has his thread here.


Which is a shit comparison, Flamenco didn't have his own channel and didn't have an audience before Ralph or separate from him, up until he was _coerced_ into becoming a fully independent content creator, and has yet still gotten involved with Ralph again. PPP was independent of Ralph before they crossed paths, and made much more content that had nothing to do with him or the Killstream in general on top of very publicly declaring that he was done with content revolving around Ethan somewhat recently. His actual fans, from comments both here and on his youtube videos, preferred his non-Ralph content. It makes it seem like he was Gunt-centric due to the only people _on the farms_ who gave a shit about him were people who watched Ralph's thread and followed PPP because he got under Ethan's skin.


Desktop User2 said:


> Both of them are peripheral internet personas that are relevant or intrinsic to Ralph´s arc, just like PPP.


That's robbing the comparisons of all nuance to try and make them seem more comparable than they actually are.


Desktop User2 said:


> If you are a fan of PPP and think he stand on his own, ok; I don´t.


I don't have to be a fan of the guy, I just don't want to see half the fucking IF board subsumed by the Gunt board out of frivolous and tenuous reasoning. Even if it would be pretty decent symbolism for the avariciousness of the Gunt.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 19, 2021)

Desktop User2 said:


> I don´t know why you (collective you) are latching on to the Ade thing. Ade was just an example of someone that was (barely) internet famous before her involvement with Ralph and still has her thread here. Flamenco probably talks more about trains than he does about Ralph yet he still has his thread here. Both of them are peripheral internet personas that are relevant or intrinsic to Ralph´s arc, just like PPP.
> If you are a fan of PPP and think he stand on his own, ok; I don´t.


You don't think a girlfriend who was in charge of his website is a different situation?  If so, then May shouldn't have a thread here because she was notorious prior.  

I just personally think threads should be tied to the current relevancy.  May is here because she's Ralph's current girl.  Ade was his former and still streams about him, hence here.  PPP is not doing Ralph content.  I just have a different thread philosophy.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Jan 19, 2021)

I never read PPP´s thread but, just for curiosity, I searched 'Ralph' in the first and the last 20pp: just 3 pages didn´t have any mention of him besides the title, someone´s nick or a suggested thread at the bottom of the page. Funny enough, the 20 most recent had the most mentions - up to 45 a page. Pretty circumstantial, probably weak, but hey, it´s there on at least 20% of the thread pages.

Edit: 20% not 25%


----------



## FM Bradley (Jan 19, 2021)

Not Even Twice said:


> PPP being considered a product of Ralph will probably piss off PPP to no end.
> I like it.



In the mean time I very respectfully vote no. It would make things easier for me personally to move his thread here so I don't have that extra click to go check his exploits or see if I missed a video of his. It just doesn't feel right to me, considering "Cooking With Surfer" and the fact that PPP will do stuff on other people (Baked, Spoony, etc.).

Find out what PPP wants and threaten the opposite if he doesn't quit gargling the Guntgrease.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 19, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> Find out what PPP wants and threaten the opposite if he doesn't quit gargling the Guntgrease.


Is there a way we can threaten to end his sugar consumption?


----------



## High Tea (Jan 19, 2021)

Desktop User2 said:


> I never read PPP´s thread but, just for curiosity, I searched 'Ralph' in the first and the last 20pp: just 3 pages didn´t have any mention of him besides the title, someone´s nick or a suggested thread at the bottom of the page. Funny enough, the 20 most recent had the most mentions - up to 45 a page. Pretty circumstantial, probably weak, but hey, it´s there on at least 20% of the thread pages.
> 
> Edit: 20% not 25%


The thread is full of Ralph in this sense.  When the thread started PPP was making a lot of Ralph content.  The thread isn't really that active.  What happens in the thread, as someone who frequents it is this: Every couple days one of a few people say PPP should make Ralph content, others (myself included) tell them he makes more content then just Ralph and isn't obligated to a-log him.  This happens over and over and over again.  It's a habitual argument between people who want him to a-log Ralph and those that don't, smattered with plugging and talking about the current projects.  But without those arguments, which we've had seemingly dozens of times and we all know where each other stands, the actual content of the thread has very little to do with Ralph.


----------



## FM Bradley (Jan 19, 2021)

High Tea said:


> The thread is full of Ralph in this sense.  When the thread started PPP was making a lot of Ralph content.  The thread isn't really that active.  What happens in the thread, as someone who frequents it is this: Every couple days one of a few people say PPP should make Ralph content, others (myself included) tell them he makes more content then just Ralph and isn't obligated to a-log him.  This happens over and over and over again.  It's a habitual argument between people who want him to a-log Ralph and those that don't, smattered with plugging and talking about the current projects.  But without those arguments, which we've had seemingly dozens of times and we all know where each other stands, the actual content of the thread has very little to do with Ralph.



I want him to aylawg the Gunt. 

I wanted Led Zeppelin to do a reunion tour with John Bonham's son on drums too. I didn't stop listening to Zeppelin because Robert Plant has the dignity to say no.

Maybe it just isn't in him anymore. I would get that. The question is, why? There's no better time to shit on the Gunt.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 19, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> I want him to aylawg the Gunt.
> 
> I wanted Led Zeppelin to do a reunion tour with John Bonham's son on drums too. I didn't stop listening to Zeppelin because Robert Plant has the dignity to say no.
> 
> Maybe it just isn't in him anymore. I would get that. The question is, why? There's no better time to shit on the Gunt.


I don't know why he stopped.  Maybe he just got tired of it.  Or with so many people a-logging him, you stand out by being the contrarian.  Or maybe by not doing it, people will get so antsy for it, when he does do it, it will be like he's been edging us all.  Or maybe it's one of those things that's better left as a what if.  Besides, everyone is doing a great job a-logging.  Not that it wouldn't be entertaining if he did.


----------



## FM Bradley (Jan 19, 2021)

High Tea said:


> I don't know why he stopped.  Maybe he just got tired of it.  Or with so many people a-logging him, you stand out by being the contrarian.  Or maybe by not doing it, people will get so antsy for it, when he does do it, it will be like he's been edging us all.  Or maybe it's one of those things that's better left as a what if.  Besides, everyone is doing a great job a-logging.  Not that it wouldn't be entertaining if he did.



If it's a long game him and Godwinson are attempting, that's great. I wouldn't put it past Godwinson to have given Gunt that money as a way of trying to kill him, or at least keep him afloat (as if fat sinks) until they can unleash whatever it is they're edging us with.

If I gave a fuck about church, I wouldn't ever forgive the Gunt, provided Gunt was actually responsible for getting young Ashton shunned. It'd be hard to even pretend to forgive him. If PPP is doing that as a way of achieving something better, more power to him.

Be great if another gunted individual decided to step up as competition.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 19, 2021)

High Tea said:


> The thread is full of Ralph in this sense.  When the thread started PPP was making a lot of Ralph content.  The thread isn't really that active.  What happens in the thread, as someone who frequents it is this: Every couple days one of a few people say PPP should make Ralph content, others (myself included) tell them he makes more content then just Ralph and isn't obligated to a-log him.  This happens over and over and over again.  It's a habitual argument between people who want him to a-log Ralph and those that don't, smattered with plugging and talking about the current projects.  But without those arguments, which we've had seemingly dozens of times and we all know where each other stands, the actual content of the thread has very little to do with Ralph.


Also the point is moot, because as I said earlier that thread is full of people who only cared about PPP due to him seemingly being the only person Ralph was legitimately booty-bothered by. It's nearly circular logic at that point.


High Tea said:


> I don't know why he stopped.  Maybe he just got tired of it.  Or with so many people a-logging him, you stand out by being the contrarian.  Or maybe by not doing it, people will get so antsy for it, when he does do it, it will be like he's been edging us all.  Or maybe it's one of those things that's better left as a what if.  Besides, everyone is doing a great job a-logging.  Not that it wouldn't be entertaining if he did.





FM Bradley said:


> If it's a long game him and Godwinson are attempting, that's great. I wouldn't put it past Godwinson to have given Gunt that money as a way of trying to kill him, or at least keep him afloat (as if fat sinks) until they can unleash whatever it is they're edging us with.
> 
> If I gave a fuck about church, I wouldn't ever forgive the Gunt, provided Gunt was actually responsible for getting young Ashton shunned. It'd be hard to even pretend to forgive him. If PPP is doing that as a way of achieving something better, more power to him.
> 
> Be great if another gunted individual decided to step up as competition.


If I'm not mistaken I read one post in that thread, that had a video where he flat-out said that he was a content creator before he ever knew who Ralph was and intended to not be known as the 'guy who dunks on Ralph'. Essentially, he saw this entire thread coming weeks if not months ago and the same sentiment of "he needs to go back to doing the anti-Ralph stuff!" and didn't want to be pigeon-holed into a category that he himself says he doesn't belong in.

The whole reason he turned around and "started licking the gunt-crease" was to purposefully piss off all of the people saying that he _had_ or _needed_ to do anti-Ralph stuff so he could move on and go back to doing... whatever you want to call what he does.


----------



## Bob Barker (Jan 19, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> The question is, why?


He wanted it to be about himself, and the audience he was getting from that wasn't interested in him for his own sake.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Jan 20, 2021)

This is gay. It's like people wanna punish PPP just cuz he was one of the best at alogging Ralph and he doesn't wanna do it anymore. Nobody good at making vids will alog Ralph in the future if it just leads to autists throwing tantrums if they stop doing it


----------



## naught (Jan 20, 2021)

Weak, is the gunt board going to be /ibs/ fags?


----------



## Chris Mclean (Jan 20, 2021)

Fslur said:


> I would argue PPP is *gunt guard. *Supporting the gunt to own me, ok. The kayfabe where he tries to take credit for getting Np2 deplatformed? So he can show Ralph he is on his side about Josh that was exceptional.
> 
> Then applauding Godwinson’s donation  ($700?) in lemons. Even if it’s all “kayfabe” the affects are real. Real positive engagement to the gunt, real monetary donations.. The real positive engagement he gives to Ralph on Twitter where as he is negative towards alog
> 
> ...


You should really learn when to shut up and not draw attention to yourself. Now that threads are getting easier to make maybe someone will make it for you as you still are guntadjecent. As you keep anoying people instead of just observing the funnies. But maybe thats what you want.

Assuming that you are a grown woman.  Why do type with emojis?


----------



## Gilbert Grape (Jan 20, 2021)

This better not happen. Also think that Andy shouldn't have been moved here, although that makes more sense than moving PPP here.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jan 20, 2021)

"Move all threads for anyone who's ever said the name 'Ralph' or a word what rhymes with it to the Gunt board"


----------



## FM Bradley (Jan 20, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> He wanted it to be about himself, and the audience he was getting from that wasn't interested in him for his own sake.



To me, he just came off as a fat virgin with Aspergers when he came on the radar during the Simpspiracy and I hated him.  Something, I don't know what*, made me persist in watching him, and it paid off.  

The Odd Couple PPP/Surfer dynamic is especially intriguing to me.  I also loved the Christmas presents video, it gave a good glimpse into how young Ashton became the man he is, showing us what his parents found worthy of gifting to him.  

He took his bullshit to new heights during the "Fat Sweaty Men" arc. I'm of course going to be disdainful of someone who grifts off people too lazy to find timestamps, uses emojis to type, and has more filters on her photos than she has teeth, but active disdain and hatred? That's a waste of energy and pretty much simping in disguise. Not to PPP. Fucking maniac. 

So yeah I absolutely appreciate PPP on his own merits. #not_all_aylawwgs there, buddies.

*Oh yeah it was shitting on the Gunt. Shitting on derelicts brings folks to the Big Dawwg's table, lest we forget.


----------



## Meckhlorde (Jan 20, 2021)

I'll make a final case for PPP being in the gunt-zone. Let's pretend that Gunt sub-forum existed before the Simpspiracy arc. If everything that happened during the Simpspiracy arc exactly as it did in our reality I garen-fucking-tee you that PPP's thread would not only exist on this site, but it would exist in the Gunt subforum because of his beef with ralph. Why should we act as if he wasn't as integral to ralph as Andy. Hell PPP was the only reason why Josh decided to listen to reason and the forums instead of Gunt gaurding ralph with dick in the first place.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jan 20, 2021)

Jan Karol Swit said:


> I'll make a final case for PPP being in the gunt-zone. Let's pretend that Gunt sub-forum existed before the Simpspiracy arc. If everything that happened during the Simpspiracy arc exactly as it did in our reality I garen-fucking-tee you that PPP's thread would not only exist on this site, but it would exist in the Gunt subforum because of his beef with ralph. Why should we act as if he wasn't as integral to ralph as Andy. Hell PPP was the only reason why Josh decided to listen to reason and the forums instead of Gunt gaurding ralph with dick in the first place.


He's the Yang to Warski's Yin? Interesting. It is worth pointing out that even in PPP's thread subtitle he's called "Ethan Ralph's professional troll" first and foremost over anything else though that has probably already been pointed out,.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Jan 20, 2021)

Jan Karol Swit said:


> I'll make a final case for PPP being in the gunt-zone. Let's pretend that Gunt sub-forum existed before the Simpspiracy arc. If everything that happened during the Simpspiracy arc exactly as it did in our reality I garen-fucking-tee you that PPP's thread would not only exist on this site, but it would exist in the Gunt subforum because of his beef with ralph. Why should we act as if he wasn't as integral to ralph as Andy. Hell PPP was the only reason why Josh decided to listen to reason and the forums instead of Gunt gaurding ralph with dick in the first place.


Its kind of funny when people like Ralph say that Josh is tellling the forum what to think when its often the other way around. Thinking of his postions about Ralph, the simpspiracy and Dick masterson.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 20, 2021)

Jan Karol Swit said:


> Why should we act as if he wasn't as integral to ralph as Andy.


Perhaps because the guy barely ever appeared on his show, and at one point his name was treated like he was some kind of obese Voldemort on the Killstream? Sure the people who follow Ralph's thread were the ones to take notice of him here on the Farms, but that isn't equivalent to him being closely tied to Ralph. Besides, the Gunt subforum is for following happenings with Ralph, and PPP has made it clear that he's not doing anything else on the guy.


Crystal Golem said:


> He's the Yang to Warski's Yin? Interesting. It is worth pointing out that even in PPP's thread subtitle he's called "Ethan Ralph's professional troll" first and foremost over anything else though that has probably already been pointed out,.


I don't like the vast majority of his stuff that isn't shitting on Ralph, but I've looked through the stuff he's done and I'd ballpark the percentage of his content being about Ralph at like %20 - %30 tops. This would be like if Dick Masterson had a thread and someone wanted to move the Maddox thread into it, sure they might have history but for now and the foreseeable future they're not going to have any real interactions with one another. I'll add though that even in that example, moving Maddox's thread to a hypothetical Dick Masterson forum would make much more sense than moving PPP's thread to the Gunt subforum seeing as those two have much more history and one is still openly antagonizing the other (Dick constantly making references to Maddox), whereas again these two seem to be fine with leaving each other alone and moving on to... whatever. Preggo teen girlfriend for Ralph, and whatever PPP's up to since I stopped paying attention to him after he made it clear he wasn't doing Gunt stuff anymore.

Also I agree with @tantric_depressive that this seems like some kind of lame attempt to punish the guy for not wanting to do Gunt content anymore, regardless of whether or not that was the intention of the thread. I don't blame him for not wanting to be pigeon-holed, a lot of people who make content become miserable as fuck when that happens.


----------



## Gilbert Grape (Jan 21, 2021)

Gunt board has unique threads for Rand, Faith, Gator, Ade, May, and a few more. These threads did not exist on any other board and pertained to Ralph in a very close sense, so it made sense for them to be here. PPP and Andy are their own tornado of aspergers, not gunt orbiters. Why should we import a thread? It makes more sense to add a shortcut or clone to the thread if you really feel the need to have a thread in a strange and inaccurate sub board about one specific lolcow.

Maybe I'm just autistic but imagine you come on the site to a-log PPP. You go to internet famous, scroll a bit but can't find him. By the time you reach his thread in the Gunt board, you forgot half of your sperg manifesto.

@Vetti come on man I know you like PPP, don't do him like this!


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jan 21, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> This would be like if Dick Masterson had a thread and someone wanted to move the Maddox thread into it,


Probably the worst example you could have used since while there may not be any current out in the air drama between the two they both sit around sniping at each other any chance they get and blame each other for perceived ills.


LurkTrawl said:


> Also I agree with @tantric_depressive that this seems like some kind of lame attempt to punish the guy for not wanting to do Gunt content anymore, regardless of whether or not that was the intention of the thread. I don't blame him for not wanting to be pigeon-holed, a lot of people who make content become miserable as fuck when that happens.


I think you're looking at this the wrong way. Plenty of people are  denied threads altogether because of their need for attention. Moving the PPP thread here would just throw a minor amount of shade at PPP and hardly constitutes a punishment. Frankly the guy could do with a little humility and I could turn this accusation right back on you and say the PPP likers are just trying to shield him from negative opinions.


----------



## instythot (Jan 21, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I've seen people talk about this here and there so it's time for a formal discussion. Essentially all of us are familiar with PPP. We remember his crusade through the summer, ayylawgin' Ralph daily, making the pig sweat. After the harvest wrapped up PPP moved away from Ralph content and has for the most part stayed in his own universe. His last involvement with Ralph stuff was a video called "Fuck Faith Vickers", where he went on to say that Faith and notably gay user Elric of Melnibone were scumbags or something. A few days later he appeared on an episode of Andy Warski's Twisted Mind show wherein PPP, Ralph, and Warski made their sole appearance together.
> 
> This all happened over a month ago and since then PPP has been less active than usual, and what he puts out is non-Ralph related, much like the content he produced between September and December.
> 
> ...


I would say moving the thread here delegitimizes the small Anti-Ashton Alliance regularly posting in the PPP thread, because he can then claim "I'm not even a lolcow, I just have a thread because they're cataloging EVERYTHING the gunt touches there, but it is what it is"


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 21, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> Probably the worst example you could have used since while there may not be any current out in the air drama between the two they both sit around sniping at each other any chance they get and blame each other for perceived ills.


Not really. When was the last time Maddox openly sniped at Dick?


Crystal Golem said:


> I think you're looking at this the wrong way. Plenty of people are  denied threads altogether because of their need for attention.


What does that have to do with anything?


Crystal Golem said:


> Moving the PPP thread here would just throw a minor amount of shade at PPP and hardly constitutes a punishment. Frankly the guy could do with a little humility


>It's not a punishment
>But the guy could use some punishment
That's an incredibly gay and moronic reason to move a thread.


Crystal Golem said:


> and I could turn this accusation right back on you and say the PPP likers are just trying to shield him from negative opinions.


And see, that attitude right there is what proves my point. Immediately deflecting to some "oh it's just people who like PPP who don't want it here!" shit. No, dude, as I've stated before (and you haven't even bothered to try and counter the point at all in your post, either) it doesn't make any sense when:
- The guy has much more content not relating to the dude, both before and after he ran into him
- Was an established content creator before ever having met Ralph
- Didn't really play that much of a _direct_ part _in_ much of anything Ralph did, to the extent his name was blacklisted from the Killstream and Ethan tried his best to pretend the guy didn't exist
- Has made it clear he wants to wash his hands of the guy, to the extent that he went on air and made amends _with the man who had him thrown out of his fucking church and sent video of him showing his asshole, drunk, to his family and friends._ Meaning he won't be relevant to the topic of the board for the foreseeable future, A.K.A. indefinitely

If this is really about the guy not doing anything on Ralph anymore, and from a lot of the responses it does seem that way, it's petty, homosexual, and a borderline gayop. On top of that as @Gilbert Grape pointed out, and as I pointed out earlier but much less articulately, it fucks with the site's readability. You'd literally be fucking up the site for petty revenge against some fat retarded Canadian because he won't pick on someone you don't like.

And I'll reiterate, the only content of his I ever liked was his anti-Ralph stuff. I'm not even close to being a fan of his, I just liked that he was great at shitting on Ralph. My concern is that this is going to end up becoming a never-ending process in which anyone even remotely related to Ethan or the Killstream gets their thread moved here from IF, fucking up both boards in the process. I was against Andy's thread being moved here because I figured this exact scenario would come up, and guess what? It did.

Edit: A good alternative would be making a "Gunt a-logs" thread or a "Gunt's Tertiary Characters" thread with links to each person's thread. Or something like that.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jan 21, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> >It's not a punishment
> >But the guy could use some punishment
> That's an incredibly gay and moronic reason to move a thread.


I'm not saying punishment just allow the thread a broader audience. Unless you think anyone being included in any thread here is some type of punishment


LurkTrawl said:


> Not really. When was the last time Maddox openly sniped at Dick?


I think the very definition of sniping precludes being "open" but he does it all the time. More to the point dax is constantly mentioning maddox and blaming him for his woes so that's why that was a terrible comparison.


LurkTrawl said:


> You'd literally be fucking up the site for petty revenge against some fat retarded Canadian because he won't pick on someone you don't like.


How? And no I don't care if he aylawgs ralph or not frankly I just don't think he deserves the respect that starfish loungers like yourself do. 

Stop sperging about readability that's bullshit.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 21, 2021)

instythot said:


> I would say moving the thread here delegitimizes the small Anti-Ashton Alliance regularly posting in the PPP thread, because he can then claim "I'm not even a lolcow, I just have a thread because they're cataloging EVERYTHING the gunt touches there, but it is what it is"


I guess that prompts the question: What's @Trash Burger's take on this?


----------



## Jose Jordan (Jan 21, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I guess that prompts the question: What's @Trash Burger's take on this?


Who's PPP?


----------



## Hex Cat (Jan 21, 2021)

All gunts belong in the gunt board


----------



## tantric_depressive (Jan 21, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> I'm not saying punishment just allow the thread a broader audience. Unless you think anyone being included in any thread here is some type of punishment
> 
> I think the very definition of sniping precludes being "open" but he does it all the time. More to the point dax is constantly mentioning maddox and blaming him for his woes so that's why that was a terrible comparison.
> 
> ...


Nah, he's right about the readability part. Once a thread's been in a certain section of a forum for a certain length of time, a lotta people who previously read it will just forget about it if it's not in the same spot they're used to it being (especially one that's in one of it's lull periods like PPP's). As an example, I often forget about the whole Gunt section cuz I'm used to just reading the same subforum (Internet Famous) I check out before any other, and usually stay in 9/10 times I visit KF. 
I don't even know why people are gung-ho about moving it here rn anyway. I could understand thinking about it if he kept trying to be involved with the Guntiverse after the Warski appearance, but there's been none of that, unfortunately enough.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 21, 2021)

The Mundane Matt and May questions are the epitome of how this can get out of hand.   Mundane Matt's most notorious incident aside from Gamergate and that pesky adblock, the Bouderstream, is due to the Killstream.  And if it's the Killstream or Ralph related things that get threads moved here, one could move Tonka, Jim, Richard Spencer, Styx, Sargon, Baked, Fuentes, Boogie, Dax, Keemstar, Milo, Loomer and an enormity of other people because they had well known interactions with Ralph  or the Killstream.

May is an interesting question.  She's probably known to more people as Digi's ex then Ralph's current girl.  Internet Famous people float around each other.  Andy too, is in and out of Ralph's life.  Personally didn't think his thread should be here either, but it's done.   PPP is not doing anything Ralph related and hasn't for a while.  Just doesn't seem like it's appropriate right now.


----------



## instythot (Jan 21, 2021)

If we're bringing warski, ppp and everything the gunt has touched in, why not Daddy Dax?


----------



## Gilbert Grape (Jan 21, 2021)

Why not Daddy Gym?


----------



## Vetti (Jan 21, 2021)

instythot said:


> If we're bringing warski, ppp and everything the gunt has touched in, why not Daddy Dax?


I would love to. I think he'd get really indignant about it since it implies that his fame is mostly tied to Ralph.


High Tea said:


> PPP is not doing anything Ralph related and hasn't for a while. Just doesn't seem like it's appropriate right now.


Yea, this is it. I probably should've made this thread during an active period for PPP to see what his content this year will entail. I still think that his thread could eventually find a home here but as it is I don't think moving it right now is vital.

It's a tough one, man 
.


----------



## Gilbert Grape (Jan 21, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I would love to. I think he'd get really indignant about it since it implies that his fame is mostly tied to Ralph.
> 
> Yea, this is it. I probably should've made this thread during an active period for PPP to see what his content this year will entail. I still think that his thread could eventually find a home here but as it is I don't think moving it right now is vital.
> 
> It's a tough one, man View attachment 1862995.


It's okay. You just wanted more kino from PPP. We all feel that way sometimes.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jan 21, 2021)

i would rather suggest moving the dick thread here, hell ppp might even sperg about it, then you lot can have your way and get your /ibs/ board...


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jan 22, 2021)

I don't know if this deserves it's own thread or not but I figured I'd just pop it here  since it's about moving a thread too and  it didn't want to shit up the forum anymore than I already have.

Could we possibly move the Seattle4Truth thread here? https://kiwifarms.net/threads/lane-...eattle4truth-seattle_truth-reals4t-s4t.35422/

This should be a lot less contentious as Seattle was a long time associate of ralph's. The thread is inactive as he is of course in jail but it would help to give a more complete picture of ralph's past.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jan 24, 2021)

Is there a way to have the same thread in 2 different subforums? Or least a link?  It’s convenient having all these Ralph-adjacent people filed under “Gunt,” but most of them have lore outside of the Ralph universe. If not, then err on the side of keeping them in “Internet Famous.” That applies to PPP.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 25, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Is there a way to have the same thread in 2 different subforums? Or least a link?  It’s convenient having all these Ralph-adjacent people filed under “Gunt,” but most of them have lore outside of the Ralph universe. If not, then err on the side of keeping them in “Internet Famous.” That applies to PPP.


I've seen at least one thread that redirected from one board to a different one when you clicked on it, but damn if I can remember where I saw it or what it was. The function does exist though.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 25, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> I've seen at least one thread that redirected from one board to a different one when you clicked on it, but damn if I can remember where I saw it or what it was. The function does exist though.


Ralph's thread is here and has a redirect link pinned on Internet Famous. The thing is, having a redirect on either board for PPP's thread wouldn't be particularly helpful. I don't think interaction with the thread bumps the redirect link so wherever it would be housed, it would eventually just sink to the backmost pages of either Internet Famous or Gunt unless it was pinned. PPP's thread is not active or important enough to justify pinning it here or in IF. Ralph's original thread is only pinned because it's one of the most notable on the site.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jan 26, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Ralph's thread is here and has a redirect link pinned on Internet Famous. The thing is, having a redirect on either board for PPP's thread wouldn't be particularly helpful. I don't think interaction with the thread bumps the redirect link so wherever it would be housed, it would eventually just sink to the backmost pages of either Internet Famous or Gunt unless it was pinned. PPP's thread is not active or important enough to justify pinning it here or in IF. Ralph's original thread is only pinned because it's one of the most notable on the site.


Is there a way to make it so the redirect link bumps like a thread?


----------



## Vetti (Jan 26, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Is there a way to make it so the redirect link bumps like a thread?


I don't believe so.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Feb 4, 2021)

PPP is fat lol


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Feb 5, 2021)

Sheryl Nome said:


> PPP is fat lol


He certainly is, but I’d be willing to bet that you are as well.


----------



## Jack Awful (Feb 5, 2021)

itsoktobewhite said:


> He certainly is, but I’d be willing to bet that you are as well.


It's interesting that 90% of the people in this sphere call each other fat when they all are.

PPP, Null, and Ralph all call each other fat when they could all literally stand to lose 100+ lbs each.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Feb 5, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> It's interesting that 90% of the people in this sphere call each other fat when they all are.
> 
> PPP, Null, and Ralph all call each other fat when they could all literally stand to lose 100+ lbs each.


Null seems less fat, but more importantly we need to bring fat shaming back and make these porkers feel bad until they lose some fucking weight.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 5, 2021)

High Tea said:


> The Mundane Matt and May questions are the epitome of how this can get out of hand.   Mundane Matt's most notorious incident aside from Gamergate and that pesky adblock, the Bouderstream, is due to the Killstream.  And if it's the Killstream or Ralph related things that get threads moved here, one could move Tonka, Jim, Richard Spencer, Styx, Sargon, Baked, Fuentes, Boogie, Dax, Keemstar, Milo, Loomer and an enormity of other people because they had well known interactions with Ralph  or the Killstream.
> 
> May is an interesting question.  She's probably known to more people as Digi's ex then Ralph's current girl.  Internet Famous people float around each other.  Andy too, is in and out of Ralph's life.  Personally didn't think his thread should be here either, but it's done.   PPP is not doing anything Ralph related and hasn't for a while.  Just doesn't seem like it's appropriate right now.


the thing about may is shes involved in more edrama with ralph than with digi and thats past now. spencer sargon styx baked boogie keemstar milo and loomer are all far more active on the scene and fit into far more groups and interact with far more people and drama and funny incidents than just the gunt. may last we know of is/was a gunt hanger on and alot of interest about her now goes hand in hand with her proximity to the gunt,

ppp is tied to ralph, he just is. i dont care how much he tries to say hes not people know about him because he spread his ass and because he trolled ralph. i dont think hes going to branch out into doing something to warrant him being moved to another board either so you have a major figure in the gunts life doing miscellaneous things right now,  plus i find it funny to egg him on by doing that.



Jack Awful said:


> It's interesting that 90% of the people in this sphere call each other fat when they all are.
> 
> PPP, Null, and Ralph all call each other fat when they could all literally stand to lose 100+ lbs each.


its fun to talk down to people and enforce a standard for how you want people to act or to look or to shame people in a society that forces a net of mealy mouthed compromise but its not fun to have to live up to those standards or to be shamed yourself.


----------



## PhoBingas (Feb 5, 2021)

itsoktobewhite said:


> He certainly is, but I’d be willing to bet that you are as well.


But the real question is would they have sex with them?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Feb 5, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> It's interesting that 90% of the people in this sphere call each other fat when they all are.
> 
> PPP, Null, and Ralph all call each other fat when they could all literally stand to lose 100+ lbs each.


That's half the fun of it, really.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 6, 2021)

High Tea said:


> The Mundane Matt and May questions are the epitome of how this can get out of hand.   Mundane Matt's most notorious incident aside from Gamergate and that pesky adblock, the Bouderstream, is due to the Killstream.  And if it's the Killstream or Ralph related things that get threads moved here, one could move Tonka, Jim, Richard Spencer, Styx, Sargon, Baked, Fuentes, Boogie, Dax, Keemstar, Milo, Loomer and an enormity of other people because they had well known interactions with Ralph  or the Killstream.
> 
> May is an interesting question.  She's probably known to more people as Digi's ex then Ralph's current girl.  Internet Famous people float around each other.  Andy too, is in and out of Ralph's life.  Personally didn't think his thread should be here either, but it's done.   PPP is not doing anything Ralph related and hasn't for a while.  Just doesn't seem like it's appropriate right now.


There's several things we can do to get a common ground, but I think all of it wouldn't be ideal. 
Matt doesn't belong here because the boulder stream shit is yesteryear's news. 
Tonka doesn't belong here, same as above. The same reasoning applies to the rest on the list. 

However, at some point and/or time in the future, there will be a huge crossover again. Donga might want another fight, the Gunt will be on Warski's side if all expectations are aligned, what now? Matt might go on the offence against this pig, now what? Will this board become an "IBS sloppy seconds"? I don't like that idea. But, how would people jump between the two? If a crossover happens, which it fucking will, the event will gain far more attention than the rest of the board. With reasoning, it should automatically belong here.

To compromise, here's some workarounds I can think of, some of which I'm indifferent to (?), or against (X).
- Move threads around. Massive crossover? Just pull whatever thread in IF here. When it's over, dispose it back. (X) (Horrible idea, against the spirit of both boards!)
- Copy relating content to its own thread here. (X) (Reason: will cause confusion and frustration)
- Create a new thread here, with the suffixes of "trashfire, trainwreck" etc (?). Example are these:







Actually, I think we can all come to a compromise and move the "PPP vs. Ethan Ralph" trashfire thread here. 

If a thread in IF is filled with nothing but the cow's relation to the gunt, then a new thread here is justified, with all content in relation to the pig appended. So this is a combination of 2 and 3 above, and I'm starting to like it.

May's case is indeed a special one. Outside of the gunt, she's known as digitroon's... whatever, FTM boyfriend? (Can we gas both of them?) Now, she's some nobody outside of this board. Almost every gunt-adjacent idiot who has a thread here isn't interesting enough to warrant a thread of their own in IF. They are only interesting because of their gunt-relation, so Pedopantsu's thread here is justified. 

If at some point she goes off and something happens, justifying a thread in IF, then someone else can just make it. They can synthesise information we have collated, that's far easier than digging through that long thread (I still want it unlocked as a form of containment and guntstorical significance). 

So, here's my suggestion in essence:
- Move the PPP vs. Ethan Ralph thread here. Maybe rename it to Guntwinson&PPP vs. Ethan Ralph?
- PPP thread can stay in IF.
- If any minor or major crossover happens, just make a new thread here with the correct suffix. For instance, if the pig goes on some gay rally with Spik Fuentes, a thread "{data} Gunt and Fuentes goes on a date blah" can be made here. Anything in the main thread can be relayed, and vice versa.
- Any gunt-adjacent morons and persons solely relevant because of the gunt gets a thread here. (Pedosu, Gaydur, Vickers etc)
- If any of the above drops the gunt or becomes far more relevant outside of the gunt and warrants a new thread in IF, the gunt-specific one here can be referenced/copied over. 

I would like suffix ideas. Not sure if I should open a new thread, but here are some I have in my mind:
Gunted: Gunt's partners, ex-partners, and Andy Warski
Guntmedia: Parody songs, art, memes
Gunt: Events surrounding the pig, worthy of its own thread
Trashfire: Bigger events surrounding the pig
Trainwreck: Bigger events with legality involved, surrounding the pig
Containment: Daily discussions, such as the huge thread and the Killstream. 

I suppose after it's finalised, I talk to a global mod/nool to get it implemented.


----------



## Vetti (Feb 6, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Post


I moved the PPP vs Ethan Ralph thread over and put (MMA match) in the title to denote that it isn't a thread dedicated to all of their interactions, which is actually what we should do as a solution to this problem. PPP's thread can stay in IF, and a new thread should be created here for the sole purpose of discussing and laying out the history of PPP's interactions with Ralph. The OP of his Internet Famous thread already does a decent job of that up until the NP2 drama. But when PPP and Ralph interact again, consider this new thread the main place to discuss it.

But won't that leave PPP's IF thread neglected? Well the truth is, whenever PPP and Ethan were going at it, most of the discussion happened in Ralph's old thread. PPP's has always gotten less interaction that it probably should, but I'm sure if something really is notable enough, users would put in the effort to cross post on Internet Famous.

Or tell me if this is a retarded idea.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 7, 2021)

Vetti said:


> But won't that leave PPP's IF thread neglected? Well the truth is, whenever PPP and Ethan were going at it, most of the discussion happened in Ralph's old thread. PPP's has always gotten less interaction that it probably should, but I'm sure if something really is notable enough, users would put in the effort to cross post on Internet Famous.


The PPP thread needs some work, and I'll leave it to those guys that frequent the thread. It's pretty much a fan thread, I'd say IF isn't even suitable, maybe multimedia. As cows, I find the duo uninteresting, however, when they launch attacks against the pig, it's very entertaining. It's a weird symbiosis. 

Since this board is exclusively for the resident fatty, it'll be up to PPP fans to crosspost, I don't think we need to worry beyond that. If they don't crosspost, it simply means they aren't interested. They probably prefer watching PPP and his neonazi boyfriend cooking shit anyway. I don't even know what's going on there anymore, that small part of "IBS leftovers" seems off the grid, after Guntwinson gave $700 in lemons to the gunt. I guess that's several months of his electricity bill?


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 10, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> There's several things we can do to get a common ground, but I think all of it wouldn't be ideal.
> Matt doesn't belong here because the boulder stream shit is yesteryear's news.
> Tonka doesn't belong here, same as above. The same reasoning applies to the rest on the list.
> 
> ...


I definitely think some of the older IBS threads like "Andy/Ralph/Twoon Pedophile Hunter Trashire" should be moved here. Surprised that one hasn't been moved yet, given Andy's thread is here now. When it comes to threads for individuals from IF being moved here, I say it should be done on a case-by-case basis.

Someone like Gator obviously belongs here because his entire e-persona is tied to his association with Ralph. When we're talking about people like PPP and Andy Warski, I'm more on the fence, because they are heavily associated with Ralph but are also known for doing other stuff.

I guess the thing that clinches it would be "where are they going to get the most discussion, which board will appreciate the thread more?"

I also love the idea of suffixes, they give the board a bit of character and make it easier to know what you're clicking on (granted most threads are titled well enough).


----------



## Vetti (Feb 10, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> I also love the idea of suffixes, they give the board a bit of character and make it easier to know what you're clicking on (granted most threads are titled well enough).


We don't have prefixes, we don't have polls...
It's like a third world country in here.


----------

